# Need a new organ?



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 6, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article6222361.ece

*Japanese scientist claims breakthrough with organ grown in sheep*


----------



## Lisa (May 6, 2009)

Interesting read.  Sounds like this could be a great break through for organ donation for those millions needing one.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 6, 2009)

See, *this* is the kind of thing the government should be funding.


----------

